# Question about Calvin



## TimV (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi all.

I am forwarded a request by a Jewish scholar who wants my help in debating a rather pointed Islamic accusation against Calvinism. Speaking of Jews, 

"We are the Fathers of all Revolutions, even of those which sometimes happen to turn against us. We are the supreme Masters of Peace and War. We can boast of being the Creators of the Reformation! Calvin (Phillip II, by William Thomas Walsh, p. 248: 'The origin of Calvin (whose real name was Chauvin) See also: Lucin Wolf, in Transactions, Jewish Historical Society of England, Vol. XI, p. 8; Goris, Les Colonies Marchandes Meridionales Ö Anvers; Lea, History of the Inquisition of Spain, III, 413)) was one of our Children; he was of Jewish descent, and was entrusted by Jewish authority and encouraged with Jewish finance to draft his scheme in the Reformation."

Are there any of you with access to these books? If so, could you check these citations?

Thanks much

Tim


----------

